# The Bricklayers Accident Report



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Thought you may be interested in this http://paul.merton.ox.ac.uk/work/bricklayer-song.html 
And now you have the words, you need to know the tune :lol: 
http://www.corries.com/music//Corries%20Comedy%20Collection/09The%20Bricklayer's%20Song.mp3 
One of my favourite songs :roll: How sad is that 

Anne


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Oops, I pressed the wrong the button  

Anne


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Oh! Dear. What have I started? Is this the way to Amarillo next? :lol:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

I thought we already had that one :lol: 

Anne


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Show me the way to go home? Always look on the bright side of life? :lol:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Is there a bright side of life? I live in Scotland remember :roll: 

Anne


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You can say that; I get MHF sackcloth and ashes every time I mention Sco...nd

Dave


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Not from me :lol: I agreed with you wholeheartedly that Scotland was too risky for a main holiday :lol:

Anne


----------

